

Facebook Bankruptcy - bootload
http://www.calacanis.com/2007/07/27/facebook-bankruptcy/

======
bootload
_"... it makes no sense to me to build inside of someone else's platform when
you have the wide open internet out there to develop on ..."_

Probably the smartest thing I've read for a while. Is it what people want
though?

~~~
kirse
It does make sense to build inside Facebook's platform, so long as you also
have an outside service available to the "wide open internet". Limiting
yourself to Facebook-only is stupid, unless it's an app that will only
function in that environment.

